# Charlie Speaketh with fork tongue



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

Charlie is really digging himself into a hole with this one:

EchoStar Communications Corp. is likely to drop local TV stations if the company can gain relief from mandatory carriage obligations in federal law, it told the Supreme Court last week.

If allowed to merge, the new company has promised to carry every local TV station in all 210 local markets within two years.

If the high court tosses out the carriage requirement, 'The merged entity does not intend to carry all channels in every market,' EchoStar said in a footnote in the brief.

*ENTIRE STORY*


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

Can't you guys follow the script?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

Chris,

I just don't know what to say... It seems to me they are hurting their approval chances.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

The guy looks like a deer caught in the middle of the road in someone's headlights. He is a billionaire who doesn't have a clue. The man is either a liar or an idiot. He promises all local channels, but then takes his opposition to must-carry to the highest court. He rejects YES because it cost $2.00 per month per sub, but takes Comcast to court for not providing their Philadelphia sports channel at approx. $1.85 per month per sub. Last year, he was on ESPN being wined and dined by all the ESPN bigwigs, and a couple of months later he's dropping ESPN Classic Sports. THIS GUY IS A NUT! He is living proof that even an idiot can be rich.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

Why does it surprise you that an idiot can be rich? We have an idiot as our current president, so nothing surprises me anymore!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2002)

And and even bigger one as our last, but GWB is not an idiot! But anyhow sorry for the political rant. And now back to nornal coinversation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2002)

Aw, come on, give the guy a little break.

All Charlie was saying was: If granted permission, he does not intend to even try to carry "every local channel", that is, every little satellator on the dial, with no local content (other than the call letters).

He does intend to cover all 210 markets, though.
Big difference.


----------

